# When is it time to get new bindings?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Rome. Their customer service is amazing, and probably one of the only reasons that I stick around. After 4 years they've had to warranty replace half the components on my pair of 390 bosses, and it's starting to get old. *Im scared to take these things on trips or to my local mountain out of fear that more stuff is going to break*. I've had to ride a half day without an ankle strap twice and that just isn't fun.
> 
> How long are others bindings lasting? The issues here aren't the baseplates, but rather all of the straps. Almost all of my straps have had to have been replaced within the last 2 years including the ladders.
> 
> New katana vs targa? Thinking about Now and Union I guess, too.


Sounds like it's time to get new bindings. 

"Years" is a very vague term to use for snowboarding gear. To some people, that means 5 days of riding. To others it means 20. To others 50 or even 100.

The Katanas ride nice. Didn't like the original toe strap, but the new one is supposedly much better. But, to be fair, even though Rome has a great warranty department it seems like their bindings usually do require a bit more maintenance. It's one of the reasons I didn't buy them. Probably the main reason to be honest.

I'm in the minority, but I'm just not a fan of Union bindings. They're going the opposite direction with their ankle straps compared to most other binding companies and it doesn't make much sense to me. While other companies are primarily going with wider and thinner straps, Union is going with narrower, thicker straps with heavier padding. I prefer the more widely distributed pressure of the bigger straps. I think it provides better response and less pressure points, but that's just my opinion.

Here's what I'm talking about in pics of two very popular and pretty comparable bindings.

Union Force:









Burton Cartel:










I'd like to give Nows another shot eventually. I had their original IPOs and sold them because the straps and ratchets were junk. I've heard they've improved them, but then again, there's a pretty recent thread on here with a poster complaining about his, so there's that. With better straps and ratchets, Nows would be pretty sick.

With all that said, Flux. 

Signed,

Unapologetic Flux Fanboy

I have owned and do own other bindings, but if I only owned one pair of bindings, they'd be a Flux.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> How long are others bindings lasting?


I have a 17, yes seventeen, year old set of Burton Customs that although I don't use very often anymore (basically for friends or my nephew now), still perform as they did when new essentially. The ratchets aren't as smooth as they once were and the release mechanism doesn't spring back like it used to, but I'd have no problem mounting those things on any board and using them for the day/weekend. 

Also have a set of 12 year old Sims that are in excellent shape. I use all my gear a lot, but have to admit - even my friends will tell me - I'm not hard on my gear. It gets used, but not abused - so I don't know if I'm necessarily the 'norm' when it comes to measuring gear durability or not?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I really like the look of Flux and this year's DM's sure are purdy. I can't get away from Burton's bindings. I personally have a problem with bindings that only come in 2 sizes as I'll be bang in middle. I need mediums. Plenty on here have difficulties centering Burton's bindings but not me or many others. I tried Targas a few years ago and didn't like them at all.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Burton trouble spot usually in that 10, 10.5, 11 size range. It was a lot easier back when they had the 5 hole discs prior to Reflex. It takes away from the flexibility with the 3 hole. With my 10s, I can just barely center a medium and I can't center a large. I'm always heel heavy with a large. With the old 5 hole discs, I could make either a medium or a large work with the medium being the better fit.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow I really see what you mean with the strap thing on the unions. I've never ridden forces myself, but I bought a pair for my girlfriend who says she likes them, but honestly wouldn't notice if I took the highbacks off them for a day so her opinion doesn't really matter to me. From what I can feel, though, the unions seems a LOT more solid as a whole. 

When I was buying bindings a few years ago, all the burton bindings I felt, seemed even more cheap and chinsy compared to these romes. Like I thought I was going to break them in half just flexing them in my hands. What sold me on the romes are the canted footbeds because Im pretty bow legged, and how plush the ankle straps felt. Also Rome bindings look sick! Side note: those burtons look a lot more rugged compared to what they were. Might actually consider a pair.

Anyway, the flux dm's certainly do look great. The trouble is that all the snowboard shops around me do not like demo'ing bindings other than one.. They said they may have a pair of katanas more me to try out. 

Im size 11 by the way. k2 maysis boots and jones mountain twin 157 board


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

PlanB said:


> I have a 17, yes seventeen, year old set of Burton Customs that although I don't use very often anymore (basically for friends or my nephew now), still perform as they did when new essentially. The ratchets aren't as smooth as they once were and the release mechanism doesn't spring back like it used to, but I'd have no problem mounting those things on any board and using them for the day/weekend.
> 
> Also have a set of 12 year old Sims that are in excellent shape. I use all my gear a lot, but have to admit - even my friends will tell me - I'm not hard on my gear. It gets used, but not abused - so I don't know if I'm necessarily the 'norm' when it comes to measuring gear durability or not?


I ride 3 or 4 days a week, but only for about 2.5-3 hours and I treat my gear with respect.. I guess I'm a normal rider. I certainly don't smash my board on anything or throw my bindings in the river so I Feel like my romes should be lasting me longer.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What part if the strap are you talking about? The caps/pads or the length and ladder strap? 

Ladder straps break, they just do. Doesn't matter the company or brand. Almost all of them are the same, it doesn't matter what brand you get. I break a ladder strap every year almost without fail. Get a bunch and just always carry a spare or two. The only thing you can look at is some companies run metal wire through the non ladder strap side of the the strap that can add strength but that's about it. Ladder straps break, just part of the game. If you hear one brand claiming their's don't they're just lying.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> What part if the strap are you talking about? The caps/pads or the length and ladder strap?
> 
> Ladder straps break, they just do. Doesn't matter the company or brand. Almost all of them are the same, it doesn't matter what brand you get. I break a ladder strap every year almost without fail. Get a bunch and just always carry a spare or two. The only thing you can look at is some companies run metal wire through the non ladder strap side of the the strap that can add strength but that's about it. Ladder straps break, just part of the game. If you hear one brand claiming their's don't they're just lying.


Yes certainly understandable, but 3/4 of the straps that go over the boot to secure it down (ankle and toe) have had to have been replaced. The internal plastic support of the ankle strap just blew out on my right binding last weekend. 2/4 ladder breakage, and 2 of the straps that hold the ankle and toe strap on have sheared off at one point.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> 2/4 ladder breakage, and 2 of the straps that hold the ankle and toe strap on have sheared off at one point.


Ya those breaking are not the bindings fault at all or yours. They just go bad carry extras. 

As for the others that sucks you've had problems with a few of those. You do ride A TON though. You're literally in about the top 90% of hours spent riding. The average snowboarder puts in only about 5 days a year believe it or not. if you put in more than 20 days a season your already in the highest category. People who put in 50+ days a year replace gear nearly yearly. Snowboarding is hard on your gear even when you do your best to take care of it properly. But that's why warranties are great, for those of us who ride a ton by the time the warranty is out it's time for new gear anyway.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Ya those breaking are not the bindings fault at all or yours. They just go bad carry extras.
> 
> As for the others that sucks you've had problems with a few of those. You do ride A TON though. You're literally in about the top 90% of hours spent riding. The average snowboarder puts in only about 5 days a year believe it or not. if you put in more than 20 days a season your already in the highest category. People who put in 50+ days a year replace gear nearly yearly. Snowboarding is hard on your gear even when you do your best to take care of it properly. But that's why warranties are great, for those of us who ride a ton by the time the warranty is out it's time for new gear anyway.


Hmm that's interesting, I guess I never thought that I was in the top 90% just because I don't live at a big mountain.. Honestly for how much I board, I probably am not as good as I should be. Still scared to send it more than 25' in the park, really.

Found out Burton is visiting my mountain this weekend so I am hoping they bring Vitas and Cartels! I will probably end up getting new bindings, especially for my next trip out west. Looking at Heavenly, J Hole, maybe a Canadian spot, not sure.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

burton ratchets and ladders have replaced the ones on my 4-5 pairs of old drakes. Drakes that were when the Union guys still worked for them.

a resource for binding parts

Replacement Snowboard Binding Parts and Hardware ? FixMyBinding.com


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Hmm that's interesting, I guess I never thought that I was in the top 90% just because I don't live at a big mountain.. Honestly for how much I board, I probably am not as good as I should be. Still scared to send it more than 25' in the park, really.
> 
> Found out Burton is visiting my mountain this weekend so I am hoping they bring Vitas and Cartels! I will probably end up getting new bindings, especially for my next trip out west. Looking at Heavenly, J Hole, maybe a Canadian spot, not sure.


Ha, it's not about where you ride, it's about how you ride! I grew up riding 300' of vert! But anything over 25' jumps get sketchy for most people. And jumping just isnt for everyone anyway. The vast majority of riders will never hit a 40 footer. After a few years of big jump lines I gave them up, small hits and natural features are just more fun as I can ride them confidently and have a relaxed but still charged approach to them. Get some new bindings and just keep riding. Wear the crap out of them, get extra straps and when the warranty runs out buy more toys!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have too much else going on in my life to be hucking my old ass over big booters. I can't afford to be laid up for weeks with injuries.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I have too much else going on in my life to be hucking my old ass over big booters. I can't afford to be laid up for weeks with injuries.



I'm young still, but definitely don't have time to have broken bones.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a problem whenever I ask myself that same question, the answer is always "YES"

Yes, I need new bindings. Yes, I need a new board. Yes, I need another goretex jacket.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> a resource for binding parts
> 
> Replacement Snowboard Binding Parts and Hardware ? FixMyBinding.com


oh hell yeah! nice one, i've tapped out every source for K2 ladders etc.within 100miles.

that's all that has ever broken on my K2 after 2 seasons (love em) now i carry 1 each of the 3 ladder types in my pocket at all times. saved me once already


----------



## LucasDonVelour (Feb 6, 2016)

FWIW I am still using Rome 390's from 2007, yes 2007. They have hundreds of days on them and have been bomb proof for me. Just last week I emailed Rome a request for new straps since those we the only part of the binders that were worn out. Rome sent me new toe and heel straps from the new "united" bindings because they were the closest thing to the old 2007 390 straps. I'm looking forward to seeing how the new straps compare.

Can't beat the customer service at Rome.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> You're literally in about the top 90% of hours spent riding.


Almost everybody is in the top 90%...


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Almost everybody is in the top 90%...



Like 90th percentile.. As in 90% more than other people is what he was saying.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Well I got a chance to put some ride time on some Rome Katanas the last few days. They are a year old with the toe strap that everyone has such an issue with. Personally I fail to see what the huge problem is here.. It may look pretty chinsy, but it definitely does the job fine as it doesn't create any fit issues, or pain or lack of toe hold. Not a reason to not buy these. I will say, however, that the moment I picked the Katanas up, I thought, "really?! These are over $300??" There really didn't seem to be much to them and the high back seemed really flimsy and shitty.

Things I liked over the 390's: 
-Buckles/ratchets.. Overall much better, held better and less slippage
-Ankle strap.. much wider, felt more secure but I did notice the slightest pressure point on the outsides of my feet
-Simpler design.. lighter build
-The way they flexed differently than the 390s.. Like I said above, the highback felt flimsy, but leaning back these bindings almost felt a little bit stiffer. Leaning forward they were more playful, and I think this attributed to an overall ride that I just.. Liked. Not sure how to describe it. I think my 390s are too stiff when I lean forward.

Things I liked better about the 390s:
-Seemingly stronger feeling design

not much else, really.

Oh and the Katanas look awesome, not that it matters anyway. I would say that I would definitely get Katanas if I had to go rome again, but I definitely want to try out a pair of Flux's, Cartels or Vitas, Now Drive or IPO, maybe others, IDK.. Also no idea where Im gonna be able to get my hands on any of them to test. Does anyone know of any shops that would send me a pair to try? I got lucky to even be able to give these Katanas a try.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Also, I made a thread awhile back about how I thought my new Jones MT was too stiff.. Well I rode my old Gnu CC today for about an hour today and damn that thing feels like a useless plank now. I think the MT really stepped up my riding. The CC had no playfulness, had a hard time getting up on edge, and the rocker profile sucks ass IMO, kinda just slides about. I will say that it is still an awesome beginner board. Turn initiation is top notch, and edge hold is great.

The Jones MT is an awesome board, I definitely recommend it! I've even been taking it in the park, learning rails and the Pipe. You absolutely launch if you load it up on jumps too.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

I really don't know if anyone is still following this thread, but I think I'm going to keep talking LOL! The Burton guy was at the mountain today with 2017 boards and bindings.. I got to try Malavitas, and I think that made my decision easy.. Going for those, most comfortable by far that I've tried and they flexed correctly to my tastes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, there ya go. I have a pair of Vitas too and they're damn fine bindings with a mid-flex that will work on a ton of different boards.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Mr. Lebowski said:


> Also, I made a thread awhile back about how I thought my new Jones MT was too stiff.. Well I rode my old Gnu CC today for about an hour today and damn that thing feels like a useless plank now. I think the MT really stepped up my riding. The CC had no playfulness, had a hard time getting up on edge, and the rocker profile sucks ass IMO, kinda just slides about. I will say that it is still an awesome beginner board. Turn initiation is top notch, and edge hold is great.
> 
> The Jones MT is an awesome board, I definitely recommend it! I've even been taking it in the park, learning rails and the Pipe. You absolutely launch if you load it up on jumps too.


Yay! Another person who tried CC and thinks rocker profile sucks! I also hate magna as well)


linvillegorge said:


> Sounds like it's time to get new bindings.
> 
> "Years" is a very vague term to use for snowboarding gear. To some people, that means 5 days of riding. To others it means 20. To others 50 or even 100.
> 
> ...


I agree about Union strap, they dont distribute pressure evenly. No more union for me, going to stick to Burton, might try solomon next year. Unions have great response, but that's about it.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Extazy said:


> Yay! Another person who tried CC and thinks rocker profile sucks! I also hate magna as well



To be fair, I don't hate magna. I think it really helped me progress when I was a beginner but now it just feels slow. 

I also demo'd a new burton name dropper because I wanted to feel a park board cus I was never on one. I'm pretty sure it was the 2017 model.. Anyway, the guy said it was flat under foot and I think that is by far the way to go over full rocker. It doesn't have that nonsense where it always feels like the board is rotating underneath you. I will say this, however.. I did not use precaution before trying to lean into a real carve on the name dropper and I completely destroyed myself on a steep. That board is a total plug if you wanna push it, just completely washed out as soon as I applied pressure. 

Really really fun board for screwing around and jibbing and the small jumps I did, but anything else, see ya later it was useless


----------

